# Male or Female Counselor?



## michaelmaxwell (Sep 5, 2012)

My wife has been in an emotional affair for 4 months. I just found out. Long, personal story short, I don't know if it's better that we go to a male counselor or a female counselor.
Any advice on that topic?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I actually would actually suggest you let her pick.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

find one that specializes in infidelity instead

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/49295-how-shop-mc-cases-infidelity.html


----------



## michaelmaxwell (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Appreciate it.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Does not matter. You need a MC that deals with infidelity. The sex of the person does not matter.


----------

